

Tell HN: Productive.io & Action.io for sale - sami_b

Anyone want them?
======
kylebragger
How much? Where'd you register them?

~~~
sami_b
They are $100 each, they usually cost about $99 a year.

Action.io expires on 21 Sep 2011 Productive.io expires on January 2012

Email me at sami {at} bashraheel {dot} org

------
rmoriz
if someone is interested, i'm selling:

    
    
       cool.io
       vm.io
       boot.io
    

see profile for contact info (I'm an accredited .io Registrar myself)

